# Problem With My Computer Start Up



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

When I start my desktop in the morning and sign in to windows, I usually go right to my desktop page.  From there I can click on the browser I want to use first, IE11 was my original one to go to my ISP homepage, check my email, etc.  Firefox would be to visit the forum or surf the web, it's much faster than IE and less issues with videos, etc.

Anyhoo, for a couple of days now when I sign into windows, I get bumped directly into IE and my service provider homepage.....which never loads.  Edge also came with this computer, and when I click on Edge, same thing.  Luckily I can check my email on Firefox.

I tried to do a full system scan and it aborted, couldn't continue, barely started.  I clicked around on Norton security and found there's something going on in the start up files, something that I didn't approve.  Well, I never remember having to approve anything.  

I might not do anything else with this today, been kind of busy and always hesitate to make any changes on my computer for fear the whole thing will go blue screen on me.  It did seem there were some start up programs listed on one screen, but I don't know which I need and which one is the problem.  Will get back to it and click around some more when I am in the mood and have the time.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 2, 2019)

I gave up on my desktop with windows and firefox!! Just to much to deal with on my 10 year old machine!!

Bought a Chromebook for $168 (refurbished) no problems, no windows or firefox updates to contend with!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2019)

SB, When I wake up my lappie, I go immediately to Firefox Homepage. and automatically search with DuckDuckGo.com. (I don't shut it off or Restart all that often)

What @Ken N Tx said about Chromebook was interesting at least for the Cloud we have now, but it doesn't do everything others can do. But it's a Google product and sucks up all your info and browsing history. Here's an interesting article-

*Should You Buy a Chromebook or a Laptop?*
With their cheaper prices and simple approach, Chromebooks are becoming a smarter choice than “regular” laptops. In fact, unless you have to run a certain program that’s only available on Windows (or Mac), we’d argue a Chromebook is the best purchase. More computing happens online, rather than on your computer itself, these days. Your email account? Synced via the cloud. Your documents? Backed up to Google Drive or Dropbox. Your music and videos? Streamed, not downloaded. Chromebooks are perfect for this “always-online” approach, and they’re so much cheaper than Mac or Windows alternatives.

*Get a Chromebook if* you mainly want to browse the web, email and stream video
*Get a Windows laptop if* you need to run dedicated programs and work with other Windows users
*Get a MacBook if* you want to a powerful, user-friendly laptop with a premium screen
Chromebooks, MacBooks and Windows laptops all have their advantages and disadvantages, and there are tasks that each can achieve better than the others. At their core though, they’re all essentially laptops, and can browse the web, stream video and handle documents.

Price comparisons also at-
https://tech.co/laptops/chromebook-vs-laptop


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Sounds like a real pain there.  When I leave my computer on I have no problems but when I turn it off and then start it the next day I get start up pages I'd rather not see.  I know there is a way to stop this from happening but I forgot where it's located on my computer.  I use Chrome almost all the time unless it  malfunctions which is hasn't in quite awhile.

Do you have Windows 10 Seabreeze?  It seems easier to use than the last OS I had which was Vista.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  Things are back to normal now.  When I walked the dog at the park, this was hanging over my head.  Norton security wouldn't do a full computer scan again, error message.  Then I saw that it wouldn't even do a quick scan.  Neither of these were ever a problem in the past.

I got my first computer in 2000, my husband and I have always shared it,  just to be on the safe side since day one, I've always shut down the computer at night and started it up again in the morning, never an issue.  Ruth, I do have Windows 10 now, was forced into it, it came already installed on my newest computer.  I did have Vista in the past, and I hated it.

Norton has a function that can be run for hard to detect problems, it removes any problematic files or apps that are present.  When I decided to run the Power Eraser, it restarted the computer and did seem to run a full scan in a short period of time.  When it was finished, I restarted it on my own again.  

Things were back the way they were when I logged on....life is good again.  Whew!...hate stuff like this!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm glad your computer is better...computer problems are a real hassle...I have felt like throwing my computer out the window at times...lol..never did it though.  That was before I got the latest one with windows 10 on it.  It was refurbished and "knock on wood" I haven't had a problem with it yet.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

That's good Ruth, I don't have many problems with my Windows 10 either, but when I do I just get nervous until it's fixed.


----------



## Mike (Jul 7, 2019)

When you get problems like this SeaBreeze, I suggest
switching off, unplugging from the mains for a few seconds
then plug back in and switch on, that usually works.

If not I then go and restore my computer to an earlier date,
that function can be found in "Administrators Tools" area of
"all Programs".

Mike.


----------

